
Ask HN: Can browser block all notifications but pretend accepting all? - whatch
I see a lot of websites that ask&#x2F;force to subscribe via browser notifications. Sometimes it is less annoying, sometimes more.<p>Often they ask to subscribe using some JS that tries to look like browser requests. And when you click &quot;Subscribe&quot; in such a widget, website fires actual browser notification request (if it is not already blocked).<p>I already block all notification requests via some browser setting, but still see this &quot;pre-requests&quot; everywhere.<p>Is there a way to make browser pretend it accepts all this garbage without actually subscribing (or at least seeing it)? So that websites think that I am already subscribed.
======
bzb3
This is the same thing I hope mobile OSes can implement. If I tell the system
I don't want an app to be able to send notifications, I don't want the app to
be informed of my decision, because then it will keep bugging me about it.
Same thing about many other permissions such as contacts. Just mock the
result. I know of some Android ROMs that can do that but I have no time to
fiddle with my phone like that.

Sorry about the rant :P

~~~
whatch
Didn't think about that. Maybe I should be more careful about what permissions
I give apps I install.

------
Doxin
You can simply set your browser to deny notification requests by default. The
website can't see the difference between accepted or rejected but it _can_ see
if it's neither.

